# Tips to attach and grow Monte carlo on rocks



## NiteshAquascaper (16 Feb 2021)

Hi, i have dragon rocks and i am thinking how can i successfully attach monte carlo to rocks. I have seen Green Aqua doing it with glue. But what are other option to grow it. Shall i tie it to rock just like moss. Please share your thoughts?


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Feb 2021)

I usually stuff small chunks into the holes. It will grow out and you can control it with trimming


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (16 Feb 2021)

NiteshAquascaper said:


> Hi, i have dragon rocks and i am thinking how can i successfully attach monte carlo to rocks. I have seen Green Aqua doing it with glue. But what are other option to grow it. Shall i tie it to rock just like moss. Please share your thoughts?


Their most recent video on that tank your referring to, they removed all the Monte Carlo because it was struggling to grow much at all as an epiphyte. They believed the reason was because of their lean dosing style and that it simply wasn’t getting enough nutrients. So if you are going to use it as an epiphyte I would lean towards more of an EI approach or it won’t grow well as GA has proven.


----------



## NiteshAquascaper (16 Feb 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Their most recent video on that tank your referring to, they removed all the Monte Carlo because it was struggling to grow much at all as an epiphyte. They believed the reason was because of their lean dosing style and that it simply wasn’t getting enough nutrients. So if you are going to use it as an epiphyte I would lean towards more of an EI approach or it won’t grow well as GA has proven.


Yes, i saw that they have removed monte and placed UG..also i am thinking not to go for a lean dosing.. Probably as u suggested go for an EI approach..


----------



## Tankless (18 Dec 2021)

Which video are you all referring to? I'm looking at options on what to grow on some of my rocks. Currently monte carlo is top of the list.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Their most recent video on that tank your referring to, they removed all the Monte Carlo because it was struggling to grow much at all as an epiphyte. They believed the reason was because of their lean dosing style and that it simply wasn’t getting enough nutrients.


That would be the advantage of a moss over Monte Carlo etc. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jack B (18 Dec 2021)

Tankless said:


> Which video are you all referring to? I'm looking at options on what to grow on some of my rocks. Currently monte carlo is top of the list.


I've got some growing well EI but only near /at the surface. It never got going further down. And it is indeed hard to fix: comes off with only a little disturbance. Worth a go IMO but cross your fingers


----------



## Courtneybst (18 Dec 2021)

I've never been able to get it to grow as an epiphyte but I'm not giving up!


----------



## Tankless (18 Dec 2021)

I'll give it a go, just need to purchase monte carlo. I also read that it can be done with hc Cuba which I currently have in the tank, although I've never seen pictures of it on a rock.


----------



## Hanuman (24 Mar 2022)

Question is old but I thought I would share how we do it on this side of the earth. We use very fine fishing line. It's an art trust me. You need a degree. I have tried it and requires some serious training but it works.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (15 Apr 2022)

I think glue is your best option if you can't tug it in the holes. I've got it growing as an epiphite in a lowlight setup but it need some ferts. I guess you need more EI style of ferts if you keep it highlight. Trim it regularly to keep it down. As seen in last iaplc its done enough to proof it can be done.


----------



## palcente (15 Apr 2022)

I tried using super glue and it's ok for a while. Eventually the glued part of the plant becomes shaded, starts to melt and whole thing detaches. I guess you can trim it more often, but it's a hassle, I kind of moved all of my MC to "drop in and forget" tank, it does its own thing there.


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Apr 2022)

You could try dropping it in a washing up bowl inch of aquarium water (,you could add cuttings of stems if wanting a emmersed mat) as the roots form a mat cut off squares then try glue or  cotton


----------

